# YS's Red Hand of Doom (OOC--Recruiting Cleric)



## Jdvn1 (May 10, 2006)

IC Thread
RG Thread

[smallcaps]Introductory Stuff[/smallcaps][sblock]
_The dry hilltops danced with fire.

Throughout the heart of the wild badlands the humans called the Wyrmsmokes, great bonfires had been kindled atop the ridges overlooking Elsir Vale. There thousands of warriors had gathered -- hobgoblins in armor dyed scarlet, thick-thewed bugbear berserkers, goblin worg riders and skirmishers and archers, and the scaled ones as well, who often towered over the rest. For so long they had fought each other, tribe against tribe, race against race, engaged in the endless test of battle, feud, and betrayal. But tonight . . . tonight they stood together, hated enemies shoulder-to-shoulder, shouting together as brothers. And they saw that they were strong, and together they danced and sang and shook their blades at the smoke-hidden stars overhead.

"We are the Kulkor Zhul!" they shouted, and the hills shook with the thunder of their voices. "We are the People of the Dragon! Uighulth na Hargai! None can stand before us!"

One by one the tribes fell silent. Armor creaked as thousands turned to look up to the Place of Speaking. There, a single champion emerged from the assemblage and slowly climbed the ancient stone stair cut into the side of the hill. A hundred bright yellow banners stood beneath him like a phalanx of spears, each marked with a great red hand. The warpriests holding the banners chanted battle-prayers in low voices as the champion ascended.

On the hundredth step he stopped and turned to face the waiting warriors. He was tall and strong, one of the hobgoblin chieftains, but dull blue scales gleamed along his shoulders, and jutting horns swept back from his head. "I am Azarr Kul, Son of the Dragon!" he cried. "Hear me, warriors of the Kulkor Zhul! Tomorrow we march to war!"

The warriors roared their approval, stamping their feet and clashing spear to shield. Azarr Kul waited, holding his hands aloft until they quieted again. "The warpriests of the Doom Hand have shown us the way! They have taught us honor, discipline, obedience -- and strength! No more will we waste our blood fighting each other. We will take the lands of the elf, the dwarf, and the human, and make them ours! Under the banner of the Red Hand of Doom we march to victory and conquest! Remember that you stood here this night, warriors of Kulkor Zhul! For a hundred generations your sons and your sons' sons will sing of the blood spilled by your swords and the glory you win in the nights to come! Now, my brothers -- to WAR!"

The burning hills were too small to hold the shout the Kulkor Zhul gave in answer to their warlord's call.

War is gathering in the dry brown hills known as the Wyrmsmoke Mountains. As midsummer settles over the land, smothering everything in heat and dust, the fierce warriors of the Kulkor Zhul -- "People of the Dragon" in the hobgoblin tongue -- gather beneath the dreaded Red Hand banner, ready to sweep down out of the Wyrmsmokes and conquer the human lands below. Your player characters face an onslaught of fire and steel the likes of which few have ever seen._

I am starting a Dungeons and Dragons 3.5 game using the new WOTC campaign Red Hand of Doom.

I will require 4 players to run characters which you can built using the Core Books plus any or all of the Complete rule books from WOTC. Your character will start with 10,000 experience points which should let you build 5th level characters. You have 9,000 gold pieces to purchase equipement. You cannot purchase a single item that costs more than 4,500 gold pieces. I will have the right to veto any magic item purchased by the players.

You have 28 points to use to generate your ability scores using the Standard Point Buy Costs (pg 169, DMG). Deities used are the standard ones from the PHB and from Complete Divine.

------

Experience for the Hobgoblin Attack on the road.

Everyone gets 1520 experience points.[/sblock]
[smallcaps]*"The Red Hand of Doom" Gazeteer*[/smallcaps][sblock]
Player Map

*Setting:* Elsir Vale, a thinly populated human and demi-human frontier region, comprised of a vale (250 miles east-west, 70 miles north-south) bounded by mountains, forests, and the Elsir River. Your party has just crossed the vale, passing through Dennovar at the east, moving along the Dawn Way and past the city of Brindol and the towns of Talar, Nimon Gap, and Terrelton. You are nearing the town of Drellin's Ferry when the campaign starts. See larger map of Elsir Vale for locations of these and other features.

*Time of Year & Climate:* The adventure begins in early Flamerule (July), during an unusually warm and dry summer. It is generally hot during the day and warm at night. 

*Movement:* Default overland movement rate is 24 miles per day by foot, or 32 miles per day on horseback. This can be cut if you wander off trails and roads. 


*Natural Features* 
*Elsir River* - a broad, slow-moving river fed by a number of tributaries. It is generally 200-400 yards wide. A bridge crosses it at Brindol, and ferries operate at Drellin's Ferry and Talar. 
*Rhestwash River * - Joins lake Rhestin with the Elsir River. 
*Lake Rhestin* - a shallow, marshy lake almost 100 miles long north to south. Its shores are dotted with the ruins of abandoned villages and manors. 
*The Witchwood * - a lush, wet woodland interspersed with swampy stretches. Said to be haunted by restless spirits of ancient druids. 
*Wyvernwatch Mountains* - A forbidding range of high, steep mountains that separates Elsir Vale from more civilized lands to the south. 
*Giantshield Mountains* - a low range of arid, well-weathered peaks with a number of mining and farming settlements in its foothills. 
*Wyrmsmoke Mountains* - A rugged range of hills and low mountains featuring several active volcanoes. Plumes of ash and smoke can be seen arising from the region's interior. Home to a number of goblin, hobgoblin and bugbear tribes. 
*The Thornwaste* - a vast barren land featuring mazes of broken hills, briar-choked ravines, and dry, dusty scrubland giving way to true desert terrain deeper in. Home to savage man-eating lions, sphinxes and other hungry monsters. 

*Towns & Cities * 
*Drellin's Ferry* - This small town is the western gateway to Elsir Vale. See link for map and more details. 
*Terrelton* - A small town that gets by on livestock and leather trades; boasts foul-smelling tanneries. 
*Nimon Gap* - This tiny hamlet is home to those who tend orchards and flocks of sheep and goats. 
*Talar* - A small town west of Brindol. 
*Brindol* - The second largest settlement in the vale, a prosperous farming community and caravan stopover for trade along the Dawn Way. It is the home of Lord Kerden Jarmaath, and his small keep and the city's walls are the only fortifications of note this side of Dennovar. As you passed through, you recall seeing many well-armed guards, the so-called Lions of Brindol; a great Cathedral to Pelor; and a very busy paved open-air market square. 
*Dennovar* - The largest city of and the eastern gateway to Elsir Vale. 
*Vraath Keep* - A ruined keep said to stand in the bit of the Witchwood that lies west of the Elsir River. Supposedly the stout folk who once lived there were driven off by marauding forest giants long ago. 

*Roads and Trails* 
*The Dawn Way* - the vital trade road of Elsir Vale, a sturdy road made of flagstones built by an ancient dwarf kingdom over a thousand years ago.[/sblock]
[smallcaps]Stuff From 1st Encounter[/smallcaps][sblock=Hobgoblin Ambush]Two +1 Short Swords
13 Potions of Cure Light Wounds 
+1 Banded Mail
355 gold pieces
Holy Symbol of Tiamat

Current Experience Point totals for each character: 11520 exp[/sblock]


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 10, 2006)

Thanks Jdvn1!

This is a real mess. Let's see what we can salvage. 

YS


----------



## Rhun (May 10, 2006)

I'm here, too. And I've got a copy of Vrogor around somewhere...


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 10, 2006)

If everyone has their own character, that'd be great. I only have my own character (though I'm not sure I have a more recent one), and at least we were kind of close to a good break in stuff (right after the battle/right before the guards yelling at us?  )


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 10, 2006)

I have hard copies of everyone's characters. I think. I might not have one. But they are at work and I will check tomorrow. 

YS


----------



## Starman (May 10, 2006)

I can't seem to find a copy of Gastarn, so I'm glad you have one, YS.


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 10, 2006)

*Gastarn Phininlok

Medium Human
Wizard 5*
*Hit Dice:* 5d4+5 (19 hp) (12 current)
*Initiative:* +0
*Speed:* 30 ft. 
*Armor Class:* 11 (Natural +1), Touch 10, flat 11
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +2/+2
Attack: MW dagger +1 melee (1d4-1/19-20/x2)
*Full Attack:* MW dagger +1 melee (1d4-1/19-20/x2)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Saves:* Fort +2, Ref +1, Will +4
*Abilities:* Str 8, Dex 10, Con 12, Int 19(21), Wis 11, Cha 14
*Skills:* Bluff +5 (3), Concentration +9 (7), Decipher Script +5 (1), Diplomacy +5 (3),
Intimidate +3 (1), Knowledge (arcana) +15 (8), Knowledge (history) +7 (2), 
Knowledge (local) +7 (2), Knowledge (nobility) +7 (2), Knowledge (the planes) +6 (1),
Spellcraft +13 (8)
*Feats:* Collegiate Wizard, Eschew Materials, Extend Spell, Spell Focus (enchantment),
Spell Penetration
*Alignment: * Choatic Neutral (good tendencies)

*Languages:* Common, Draconic, Elven, Gnome

*Spells:* 4/4/3/2 per day; Save DC 15+spell level (17+spell level for enchantments)

*Spells in Spellbook:*

*0-Level:* All PHB Spells. 

*1st-Level:* Burning Hands, Cause Fear, Charm Person*, Comprehend Languages, Expeditious Retreat, Feather Fall, Identify, Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Ray of Enfeeblement, Sleep*, True Strike, Unseen Servent

*2nd-Level: * Cat's Grace, Daze Monster*, Invisibility, Knock, Rope Trick, Scorching Ray, Web, Whispering Wind

*3rd-Level:* Dispel Magic, Fly, Hold Person*, Suggestion*

*Enchantment

*Possessions:* MW Dagger, Amulet of Natural Armor +1, Headband of Intellect +2, Spell Component Pouch, Backpack, Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds x3, Spellbook, Waterskin x2, Flask, Bedroll, Scrollcase x2, Paper x 50, Ink x2, Noble's Outfit x 4, Scrolls (Feather Fall x 2, Knock x2, Mage Armor, Tenser's Floating Disk), 393 gold, 8 silver, 7 copper.


----------



## Ferrix (May 10, 2006)

Will get Coyo up again once I get to my home computer.


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 10, 2006)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Will get Coyo up again once I get to my home computer.




Good because he was the one character that I didn't have a hard copy of his character sheet.


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 10, 2006)

I have a pretty good feeling about being able to get this game up and running soon. Luckly, we weren't too deep into the adventure. I will try and repost the background info and get a new Rogue's Gallery thread up.


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 10, 2006)

The admins are talking about a possible fix to the data base that will bring things back to May 8th or so. Lets wait a while and see if that is possible or not.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 10, 2006)

I have Delghar is all of his glory


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 10, 2006)

From now on, I'm backing up all of my characters... :\


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 10, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> From now on, I'm backing up all of my characters... :\




Amen to that brother!


----------



## Rhun (May 10, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> From now on, I'm backing up all of my characters... :\





I always keep copies of all my PCs...even the ones that don't get accepted into games.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 10, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> I always keep copies of all my PCs...even the ones that don't get accepted into games.



 I have one or two characters, I think... I figured EN World was as good an archiving system as any.


----------



## Rhun (May 10, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I have one or two characters, I think... I figured EN World was as good an archiving system as any.





Definitely a rough way to learn that lesson!


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 10, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Definitely a rough way to learn that lesson!



 Seconded!

Hopefully the db can be updated to May 8 so I don't have to worry about it.


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 11, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Seconded!
> 
> Hopefully the db can be updated to May 8 so I don't have to worry about it.




Well there is no May 8th back up.   

Please let me know if you have a copy of your character sheet. 

YS


----------



## Rhun (May 11, 2006)

Here is Vrogor...

[sblock]

Vrogor Redblade

Vrogor is a big, ugly, thuggish looking half-orc warrior. Standing 6’2” in height and having a powerful build (250 lbs), the first impression of Vrogor is one of raw, unbridled strength. He wears his thick black mane of hair in many long braids, decorated with beads of iron and bone, and his cold gray eyes look like stones under his brutish brow. A long scar runs horizontally under his right eye, curving to follow his cheek bone down to nearly his chin. Vrogor dresses in rough leathers and furs, which tend to give him a primal, savage look. Close inspection will note that despite his shabby appearance, his weapons and armor are well-maintained. 

Despite his wild and brutish looks, Vrogor is not dumb. He is a disciplined and skilled fighter, save for those rare moments of extreme rage that he sometimes flies into in the midst of combat. What he lacks in social graces, he makes up for with his battle prowess. His love of strong spirits, combat and women is well known, and Vrogor succumbs to distraction rather easily. The half-orc is something of a carefree spirit, doing his own thing and acting as he will. Still, he believes strongly in the concept of freedom, not just for himself but for all people. Vrogor has a streak of greed in his blood as well…he is willing to go to great lengths to earn coin with which to buy those things he desires. Vrogor enjoys having a good time, and is very friendly with those who get to know him; unfortunately, his imposing appearance and the fact that he is not well spoken mean few ever take the time to befriend him. 

Vrogor follows the teachings of Kord. 

Half-orc male, age 20
Alingment: Chaotic Good

Str:		19 (+4)		(10 points, +2 race, +1 level adjustment)
Dex:		12 (+1)		(4 points)
Con:		16 (+3)		(10 points)
Int:		10 (+0)		(4 points, -2 race)
Wis:		8 (-1)		(0 points)
Cha:		6 (-2)		(0 points, -2 race)

Barbarian: 1 / Fighter: 4
Experience: 10,000
Hit Points: 49 (12 + 5 + 6 + 5 + 6 + 15 con)

Armor Class:  17 (10 base + 1 dex + 6 armor)
Touch AC: 11
Flat-footed AC: 16
ACP: -3

Initiative: +4
Base Speed: 40 feet (30 feet in armor)

Saves:
Fort +10 (+6 base, +3 con, +1 cloak)
Ref +2 (+1 base, +0 dex, +1 cloak)
Wil +1 (+1 base, -1 wis, +1 cloak)

BAB: +5
Attack:
+11 attack, +1 greatsword (2d6 + 9/19-20)
+10 attack, mw heavy flail (1d10 + 6/19-20)
+7 attack, mw composite longbow (1d8 + 4/x3)

Feats: Weapon Focus (greatsword), Power Attack, Improved Initiative, Cleave, Weapon Specialization (greatsword)

Skills
Climb				+7	(3 ranks, +4 str)
Intimidate			+1	(3 ranks, -2 cha)
Jump				+7	(3 ranks, +4 str)
Listen				+3	(4 ranks, -1 wis)
Ride				+3	(2 ranks, +1 dex)
Survival			             +4	(4 ranks, +0 wis)
Swim				+6	(2 ranks, +4 str)
Spot				+1	(2 ranks, -1 wis)

Languages: Common, Orc

Racial / Class Features: Darkvision 60’, orc blood, fast movement, rage (1/day)

Equipment/Possessions
Breastplate + 1			1350 gp	30 lb
Greatsword + 1			2350 gp	8 lb
Heavy Flail, mw			315 gp		10 lb		
Dagger				2 gp		1 lb
Ring of Sustenance		2500 gp	---
Cloak of Resistance +1		1000 gp	1 lb
Comp Longbow, mw (+4 strength)	800 gp		3 lb
60 arrows, cold iron		6 gp		9 lb
20 arrows, alchemical silver		41 gp		3 lb
Explorer’s Outfit			10 gp		8 lb
Backpack				2 gp		2 lb
Beltpouch			1 gp		½ lb
Bedroll				1 sp		5 lb
Chalk, 2 pieces			2 cp		---
Crowbar				2 gp		5 lb
Flint & Steel			1 gp		---
Grappling Hook			1 gp		4 lb
4 pitons				2 sp		2 lb
Rope, silk 50’			10 gp		5 lb
2 sacks (empty)			2 sp		1 lb
4 flasks of alchemists fire		80 gp		4 lb
4 potions of cure light wounds	200 gp		---

Money
Pps: 30
Gps: 26
Sps: 13
Cps: 18

[/sblock]


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 11, 2006)

Place your character sheets in the Rogues Gallery thread please.


----------



## Starman (May 11, 2006)

Hey, YS, did you want/need any help looking for any of our game pages in Google?


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 11, 2006)

_The dry hilltops danced with fire.

Throughout the heart of the wild badlands the humans called the Wyrmsmokes, great bonfires had been kindled atop the ridges overlooking Elsir Vale. There thousands of warriors had gathered -- hobgoblins in armor dyed scarlet, thick-thewed bugbear berserkers, goblin worg riders and skirmishers and archers, and the scaled ones as well, who often towered over the rest. For so long they had fought each other, tribe against tribe, race against race, engaged in the endless test of battle, feud, and betrayal. But tonight . . . tonight they stood together, hated enemies shoulder-to-shoulder, shouting together as brothers. And they saw that they were strong, and together they danced and sang and shook their blades at the smoke-hidden stars overhead.

"We are the Kulkor Zhul!" they shouted, and the hills shook with the thunder of their voices. "We are the People of the Dragon! Uighulth na Hargai! None can stand before us!"

One by one the tribes fell silent. Armor creaked as thousands turned to look up to the Place of Speaking. There, a single champion emerged from the assemblage and slowly climbed the ancient stone stair cut into the side of the hill. A hundred bright yellow banners stood beneath him like a phalanx of spears, each marked with a great red hand. The warpriests holding the banners chanted battle-prayers in low voices as the champion ascended.

On the hundredth step he stopped and turned to face the waiting warriors. He was tall and strong, one of the hobgoblin chieftains, but dull blue scales gleamed along his shoulders, and jutting horns swept back from his head. "I am Azarr Kul, Son of the Dragon!" he cried. "Hear me, warriors of the Kulkor Zhul! Tomorrow we march to war!"

The warriors roared their approval, stamping their feet and clashing spear to shield. Azarr Kul waited, holding his hands aloft until they quieted again. "The warpriests of the Doom Hand have shown us the way! They have taught us honor, discipline, obedience -- and strength! No more will we waste our blood fighting each other. We will take the lands of the elf, the dwarf, and the human, and make them ours! Under the banner of the Red Hand of Doom we march to victory and conquest! Remember that you stood here this night, warriors of Kulkor Zhul! For a hundred generations your sons and your sons' sons will sing of the blood spilled by your swords and the glory you win in the nights to come! Now, my brothers -- to WAR!"

The burning hills were too small to hold the shout the Kulkor Zhul gave in answer to their warlord's call.

War is gathering in the dry brown hills known as the Wyrmsmoke Mountains. As midsummer settles over the land, smothering everything in heat and dust, the fierce warriors of the Kulkor Zhul -- "People of the Dragon" in the hobgoblin tongue -- gather beneath the dreaded Red Hand banner, ready to sweep down out of the Wyrmsmokes and conquer the human lands below. Your player characters face an onslaught of fire and steel the likes of which few have ever seen._

I am starting a Dungeons and Dragons 3.5 game using the new WOTC campaign Red Hand of Doom.

I will require 4 players to run characters which you can built using the Core Books plus any or all of the Complete rule books from WOTC. Your character will start with 10,000 experience points which should let you build 5th level characters. You have 9,000 gold pieces to purchase equipement. You cannot purchase a single item that costs more than 4,500 gold pieces. I will have the right to veto any magic item purchased by the players. 

You have 28 points to use to generate your ability scores using the Standard Point Buy Costs (pg 169, DMG). Deities used are the standard ones from the PHB and from Complete Divine.

------

Experience for the Hobgoblin Attack on the road.

Everyone gets 1520 experience points.


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 11, 2006)

Starman said:
			
		

> Hey, YS, did you want/need any help looking for any of our game pages in Google?





Other than character sheets I think that we are good. I am planning on just starting the game up as your party enters the town. 

I think I will use this thread for the OOC thread though I don't like not having edit control of the first post. 

YS


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 11, 2006)

*"The Red Hand of Doom" Gazeteer*

Player Map

*Setting:* Elsir Vale, a thinly populated human and demi-human frontier region, comprised of a vale (250 miles east-west, 70 miles north-south) bounded by mountains, forests, and the Elsir River. Your party has just crossed the vale, passing through Dennovar at the east, moving along the Dawn Way and past the city of Brindol and the towns of Talar, Nimon Gap, and Terrelton. You are nearing the town of Drellin's Ferry when the campaign starts. See larger map of Elsir Vale for locations of these and other features.

*Time of Year & Climate:* The adventure begins in early Flamerule (July), during an unusually warm and dry summer. It is generally hot during the day and warm at night. 

*Movement:* Default overland movement rate is 24 miles per day by foot, or 32 miles per day on horseback. This can be cut if you wander off trails and roads. 


*Natural Features* 
*Elsir River* - a broad, slow-moving river fed by a number of tributaries. It is generally 200-400 yards wide. A bridge crosses it at Brindol, and ferries operate at Drellin's Ferry and Talar. 
*Rhestwash River * - Joins lake Rhestin with the Elsir River. 
*Lake Rhestin* - a shallow, marshy lake almost 100 miles long north to south. Its shores are dotted with the ruins of abandoned villages and manors. 
*The Witchwood * - a lush, wet woodland interspersed with swampy stretches. Said to be haunted by restless spirits of ancient druids. 
*Wyvernwatch Mountains* - A forbidding range of high, steep mountains that separates Elsir Vale from more civilized lands to the south. 
*Giantshield Mountains* - a low range of arid, well-weathered peaks with a number of mining and farming settlements in its foothills. 
*Wyrmsmoke Mountains* - A rugged range of hills and low mountains featuring several active volcanoes. Plumes of ash and smoke can be seen arising from the region's interior. Home to a number of goblin, hobgoblin and bugbear tribes. 
*The Thornwaste* - a vast barren land featuring mazes of broken hills, briar-choked ravines, and dry, dusty scrubland giving way to true desert terrain deeper in. Home to savage man-eating lions, sphinxes and other hungry monsters. 

*Towns & Cities * 
*Drellin's Ferry* - This small town is the western gateway to Elsir Vale. See link for map and more details. 
*Terrelton* - A small town that gets by on livestock and leather trades; boasts foul-smelling tanneries. 
*Nimon Gap* - This tiny hamlet is home to those who tend orchards and flocks of sheep and goats. 
*Talar* - A small town west of Brindol. 
*Brindol* - The second largest settlement in the vale, a prosperous farming community and caravan stopover for trade along the Dawn Way. It is the home of Lord Kerden Jarmaath, and his small keep and the city's walls are the only fortifications of note this side of Dennovar. As you passed through, you recall seeing many well-armed guards, the so-called Lions of Brindol; a great Cathedral to Pelor; and a very busy paved open-air market square. 
*Dennovar* - The largest city of and the eastern gateway to Elsir Vale. 
*Vraath Keep* - A ruined keep said to stand in the bit of the Witchwood that lies west of the Elsir River. Supposedly the stout folk who once lived there were driven off by marauding forest giants long ago. 

*Roads and Trails* 
*The Dawn Way* - the vital trade road of Elsir Vale, a sturdy road made of flagstones built by an ancient dwarf kingdom over a thousand years ago.


----------



## Starman (May 11, 2006)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> Other than character sheets I think that we are good. I am planning on just starting the game up as your party enters the town.




Okay, cool.



			
				Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> I think I will use this thread for the OOC thread though I don't like not having edit control of the first post.
> 
> YS




You could start a new thread if you wanted and then just post a link here.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2006)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> I think I will use this thread for the OOC thread though I don't like not having edit control of the first post.



Yeah, I know what you mean. You can ask me to edit, though.


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 11, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I know what you mean. You can ask me to edit, though.




LOL! It's ok Jdvn1. I don't want to clutter up the forum with threads. Like you said I can always ask you to edit it if I need to. 

YS


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2006)

As you may have noticed from another thread, I don't have a problem with amassing information...


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 11, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> I always keep copies of all my PCs...even the ones that don't get accepted into games.



Me too, the only problem occurs when I update the character sheet online but not my personal copy


----------



## Ferrix (May 11, 2006)

post to subscribe... readding coyo to RG.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2006)

You don't have to post to subscribe to a thread...


----------



## Rhun (May 12, 2006)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Me too, the only problem occurs when I update the character sheet online but not my personal copy





I have that problem myself, actually.


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 12, 2006)

I am going to post a new IC thread today and get the game rolling again! 

YEAH!

YS


----------



## Ferrix (May 12, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You don't have to post to subscribe to a thread...




Yeah, but it's easy enough.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2006)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> I am going to post a new IC thread today and get the game rolling again!
> 
> YEAH!
> 
> YS



 Any information on the characters?


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 12, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Any information on the characters?




Like what? Do you need me to post your character for you? 

YS


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 13, 2006)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> Like what? Do you need me to post your character for you?
> 
> YS



 Yes, I think so.


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 15, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yes, I think so.




*Name:* Enala Mirthaliel 
*Class:* Rogue 3/Fighter 2 
*Race:* Elf 
*Size:* Medium 
*Gender:* Female 
*Alignment:* Neutral Good 
*Deity:* 

*Str:* 14 +2 (06p.)          *Level:* 5         *XP:* 10k  
*Dex:* 17 +3 (06p.)         *BAB:* +4         *HP:* 29 (3d6+2d10+5) 
*Con:* 12 +1 (06p.)             Grapple: +6             Dmg Red: -/- 
*Int:* 14 +2 (06p.)              Speed: 30'              Spell Res: - 
*Wis:* 10 +0 (02p.)             Init: +3                  Spell Save: +- 
*Cha:* 10 +0 (02p.)            ACP: -0                  Spell Fail: --%  

*Base  Armor  Shld   Dex   Size  Nat Misc Total* 
*Armor:*                 10     +5     +2     +3     +0   +1   +0     21 
*Touch:* 13                  Flatfooted: 17 
*Base  Mod Misc Total * 
*Fort:*                                4    +1           +5 
*Ref:*                                 3    +3           +6 
*Will:*                                 1    +0           +1 

*Weapon * *Attack* *Damage* *Critical * 
shortsword                   +8      1d6+2             19x2 
TWF shortswords       +6/+6     1d6+2/1d6+2    19x2 
longbow                       +8      1d8+2              x3 


*Languages:* Common, Elven, Draconic, Goblin 

*Abilities:* Elven Racial Abilities 
Sneak Attack +2d6 
Trapfinding 
Evasion 
Trap Sense +1 

*Feats:* 
Alertness 
Weapon Finesse 
Two Weapon Fighting 
Improved Buckler Defense

*Skill Points:* 68               Max Ranks: 8/4 

*Skills                          Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total * 
Climb (acp)                     8     +2    +0    +10 
Disable Device                 6     +2            +8 
Escape Artist (acp)          6     +3    +0     +9  
Hide (acp)                      6     +3    +0     +9 
Jump (acp)                     5     +2    +0     +7 
Listen                            6     +0    +4     +10 
Move Silently (acp)          6     +3    +0     +9 
Open Lock                      6     +3            +9 
Search                          6      +2    +2    +10 
Spot                             6      +0    +4    +10 
Tumble (acp)                  6       +3    +2    +11 

1 unspent Fighter skill point 
+2 Tumble due to 5 ranks in Jump 

*Equipment:                                    Cost         Weight * 
+1 Mithral Shirt                                 2100gp         10lb 
+1 Darkwood Buckler                          1205gp        2.5lb 
Darkwood Longbow, Str+2                    630gp         1.5lb 
Masterwork Cold Iron Shortsword (2)      640gp           4lb 
Amulet of Nat Armor +1                       2000gp         --lb 
Handy Haversack                               2000gp           5lb 
-(38.5 out of 120 pounds used) 
-Bedroll 1sp (5lb) 
-Chalk (10, multi-color) 1sp --lb 
-crowbar 2gp (5lb) 
-Flint and Steel 1gp --lb 
-Grappling Hook 1gp (4lb) 
-Mirror, small steel 10gp (.5lb) 
-Rope, silk (100') 20gp (10lb) 
-Signal whistle 8sp --lb 
-Signet ring 5gp --lb 
-Waterskin 1gp (4lb) 
-Thieve's Tooks, Mwork 100gp (2lb) 
-Acid (5) 50gp (5lb) 
-Alchemist's fire (2)  40gp (2lb) 
-Everburning torch  110gp (1lb) 

*Total Weight:*  23lb 

*Money:* 29gp 50sp 0cp 
*Lgt  Med  Hvy  Lift  Push * 
*Max Weight:*   58   116  175  350   875 

*Age:* 130 
*Height:* 5'3" 
*Weight:* 90lb 
*Eyes:* Green 
*Hair:* Dark Brown 
*Skin:* Fair


*Appearance:* She tries to keep clean--a habit she picked up from her parents--but such is not easy in her line of business. She reached adulthood only about 20 years ago, so her body is still growing some. At least one would hope so. She is lanky, which gives her a clumsy sort of look. Enala tries to cover this up with not much sucess. Those with a keen eye, however, can tell that Enala's muscles are very toned, and she is quick.

Enala likes to wear dark browns and greens. She wears a long cloak to mask her possessions, with a sword at each hip and a dagger at each thigh. Her quiver is slung over her right shoulder but under her cloak, and her bow is obvious over her left shoulder. Her hair is long and comes down half-way down her back--if it is not brushed regularly, it gets kind of unruly.

*Personality:* Enala is generally very untrusting of people--her time in the wilderness has taught her to err on the side of caution, but she is highly respectful of those she deems worth: family, proven friends, good nobles--those that show good traits. She does not talk to strangers unless she has to or is oddly compelled to.

She reminds herself of where she comes from with a signet ring that bears her family's crest. She is determined to return to her family with resources to better their lives.

*Background:* Enala started her life in an Elven familiy of moderate nobility. When she was a child, her parents worked hard to run a number of businesses that she did not know anything about. Enala was too young to understand much of her life except that she was happy. After some time, war (unrest?) struck and that transformed her life. Due to her family's wealth, they were targets for vandals and looting, so her family lived in fear.

Rather than worry for their lives, Enala's parents opted to start a new life. So, they were forced to leave much of their wealth and move to a more remote wilderness area (maybe have been a grove). Her family didn't like it there, but at least they were safe. Over time, more shady people began to move to the area and the little wealth Enala's family did enjoy was stolen. Enala was helpless as her family and life was being transformed.

Now her parents run only one shop that sells mundane goods, sprinkled with some colorful trinkets--memories of better times in the past. They get by but Enala only has rough memories of the past life. She grew up having to fend for herself and staying out of sight.

*Notes:*
Elven Racial Traits
Immunity to magic sleep effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells or effects.

*Low-Light Vision:* An elf can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination. She retains the ability to distinguish color and detail under these conditions.

*Weapon Proficiency:* Elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, rapier, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.

+2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks. An elf who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively looking for it.

*Automatic Languages:* Common and Elven. Bonus Languages: Draconic, Gnoll, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, and Sylvan.

*Favored Class:* Wizard. A multiclass elf’s wizard class does not count when determining whether she takes an experience point penalty for multiclassing.
Plan
1. Rogue 1, Alertness
2. Fighter 1, Weapon Finesse
3. Rogue 2, TWF
4. Fighter 2, Improved Buckler Defense
5. Rogue 3
6. Fighter 3, Q Draw/Wpn focus
7. Rogue 4
8. Nightsong Infiltrator


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 15, 2006)

Tried to clean it up but I cannot get it to see spaces. 


Here is a list of the treasure found after the Hobgoblin ambush.

Two +1 Short Swords
13 Potions of Cure Light Wounds 
+1 Banded Mail
355 gold pieces
Holy Symbol of Tiamat

Current Experience Point totals for each character: 11520 exp


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 15, 2006)

The new IC thread is open for business. 

We will restart after you have arrived at the town of Drellin's Ferry just after the fight on the road.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 16, 2006)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> [sblock]*Name:* Enala Mirthaliel
> *Class:* Rogue 3/Fighter 2
> *Race:* Elf
> *Size:* Medium
> ...



Awesome, thanks. I had a code block for the spaces, before.

I also kept the short swords because they're better than mine.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 18, 2006)

Okay, my character is up in the RG, except for the stuff we picked up off the bodies.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 18, 2006)

... All right, and hopefully the first post is _much_ more useful now.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 23, 2006)

I'll be in New York from the 23rd to the 28th.

First time ever.


----------



## Rhun (May 23, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'll be in New York from the 23rd to the 28th.
> 
> First time ever.





Have a good time!!!


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 26, 2006)

Ok after the meeting with Speaker Wiston and Captain Anitah you settle down at the Inn. Sergent Hersk and some guards bring you the first part of your payment, 1000 gold pieces, about a hour later. With the amount given you for supplies that is 1600 gold total. 

There are several stores, a smithy, a shrine to Pelor, a local wizard, and a druid just outside the town if your interested in visiting any of these for supplies and what not. 

What do you want to do?


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 29, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Have a good time!!!



 Thanks! I really did. 

Now to catch up with everything...


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 29, 2006)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> Ok after the meeting with Speaker Wiston and Captain Anitah you settle down at the Inn. Sergent Hersk and some guards bring you the first part of your payment, 1000 gold pieces, about a hour later. With the amount given you for supplies that is 1600 gold total.
> 
> There are several stores, a smithy, a shrine to Pelor, a local wizard, and a druid just outside the town if your interested in visiting any of these for supplies and what not.
> 
> What do you want to do?



Does that 1600 include the two swords I wanted to keep?


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 29, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Does that 1600 include the two swords I wanted to keep?




What swords? From the Hobgoblin ambush?

YS


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 29, 2006)

Yessiree.


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 29, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Does that 1600 include the two swords I wanted to keep?




The 1600 gp is just from the Town Speaker. The loot from the Ambush is not part of that. You get both of coarse.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 29, 2006)

... Well, then the first order of business is to get some more loot!


----------



## Rhun (May 29, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Well, then the first order of business is to get some more loot!




You can never have too much loot.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 29, 2006)

I would've thought that. I was in a mid-level game where the 'good' army destroyed the 'bad' army and then ransacked the 'bad' city behind it.

It was kind of weird, but the party ended up litterally many millions of gold. Everything got unbalanced fast and we had to end the game.


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 30, 2006)

> Enala smiles at the comment. <In this group, that's a pretty easy shot to make> "So, we should then probably first sell some of the materials we've picked up along the way. That should give us a little more flexibility in what we can buy."




What are you wanting to sell?


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 30, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I would've thought that. I was in a mid-level game where the 'good' army destroyed the 'bad' army and then ransacked the 'bad' city behind it.
> 
> It was kind of weird, but the party ended up litterally many millions of gold. Everything got unbalanced fast and we had to end the game.





I wouldn't worry about that too much in this game. The treasure in this campaign is intentionally better than normal but there is a reason for that.


----------



## Starman (May 30, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> You can never have too much loot.




"My name is Gastarn Phininlok and I approve of this message."


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 30, 2006)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Coyo nods agreeably.  "I should restock arrows as well."
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Well there was a lot of stuff on the Hobgoblins, I don't know if you grabbed everything. Here is a good list of valuables to go with. 

355 gp 
Two +1 Short Swords
Masterwork Studded Leather armor
+1 Banded Mail
Masterwork Heavy Mace
12 - Cure Light Wounds Potions

There was also many longbow arrows if you needed any.


----------



## Ferrix (May 30, 2006)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> Well there was a lot of stuff on the Hobgoblins, I don't know if you grabbed everything. Here is a good list of valuables to go with.
> 
> 355 gp
> Two +1 Short Swords
> ...




Coyo would have collected a couple more quivers of arrows (2-3 for another 40 or 60 arrows) and restock the arrows he used in the battle (forget how many).

Enala laid claim to the two +1 short swords (there goes her cut for a while ), we can keep the potions and then sell the rest.

+1 Shortswords 2310gp each
MW Studded Leather 175gp
+1 Banded Mail 1400gp
MW heavy mace 312gp


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 30, 2006)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Coyo would have collected a couple more quivers of arrows (2-3 for another 40 or 60 arrows) and restock the arrows he used in the battle (forget how many).
> 
> Enala laid claim to the two +1 short swords (there goes her cut for a while ), we can keep the potions and then sell the rest.
> 
> ...




There is Morlin's Smithy in town. The smith will give you 900 gp for both the armors and the mace. Or he will trade for them. He has a +1 Battleaxe, +1 Longsword, +1 Heavy steel shield, +1 Breastplate, +1 Chain shirt, or 50 +1 Arrows for sell or trade.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 31, 2006)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Enala laid claim to the two +1 short swords (there goes her cut for a while ), we can keep the potions and then sell the rest.



Dude, I know it. If there's a consensus for more cash, I'm willing to give up the short swords. Holding them in my hands for a little while was nice while it lasted. 

But, really, they're not _so_ much better than masterwork. 2000gp for +1 damage, twice? That's a bigger investment than most at my level could make.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 7, 2006)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> Two +1 Short Swords
> Masterwork Studded Leather armor
> +1 Banded Mail
> Masterwork Heavy Mace



Total value: 6507gp. How much do we get for selling everything?

Even if we want to trade, it's easier to do it gold piece-by-gold piece (but no one has expressed interest in trading anyway).


----------



## Starman (Jun 7, 2006)

I agree that it's probably easier to just sell the stuff for gold and divvy it up.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 9, 2006)

YS, I was hoping on dealing with money stuff and buying stuff here in OOC before we get into a situation where it might matter...


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jun 9, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> YS, I was hoping on dealing with money stuff and buying stuff here in OOC before we get into a situation where it might matter...




Sure, it could have been done in town before you left. What do you need?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 9, 2006)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> Sure, it could have been done in town before you left. What do you need?



 To sell the stuff (see post 63) and figure out how much money we each have, first of all. 

I'll probably buy some rations and a bunch of alchemical items.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jun 9, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> To sell the stuff (see post 63) and figure out how much money we each have, first of all.
> 
> I'll probably buy some rations and a bunch of alchemical items.




Rations and alchemical items are fine. 




> Two +1 Short Swords
> Masterwork Studded Leather armor
> +1 Banded Mail
> Masterwork Heavy Mace




Did you want to sell everything? Or did Enala want to keep the Short Swords?

The smith will give you 900 gp for both the armors and the mace. Or he will trade for them. He has a +1 Battleaxe, +1 Longsword, +1 Heavy steel shield, +1 Breastplate, +1 Chain shirt, or 50 +1 Arrows for sell or trade.

Since your helping the town he will trade two items that he has for the Armors and the Mace. 

If you wanted to trade the Short Swords too let me know. 

YS


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 9, 2006)

Selling everything, except for the potions.

If he wants to help us out, he can give us a discount on items, but trades are a little more complicated to work out and still be fair to everyone.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jun 9, 2006)

I hope your not just selling the short swords to be fair to everyone because it will even out as the game goes on.  

But if you want, the smith will give you 3000 gold for the lot.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 9, 2006)

Well, it's also because 2000gp for +1 damage isn't that great. There are better items for the price, at that level.

So we're selling for just under 50%?


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jun 9, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, it's also because 2000gp for +1 damage isn't that great. There are better items for the price, at that level.




In this campaign, the PC's will not have much opportunity to convert treasure you find into specific magic items that you would like to have through selling or buying items in big cities. Nor will you have time to fabricate your own magic items. To overcome this problem, the campaign includes an aggressive distribution of magic treasures. In this adventure, your PC's shouldn't need to save up to buy that _+1 Keen Flaming Greataxe_ - he/she should find it in the cold dead hands of the foe he just defeated in a hard-fought melee.  



> So we're selling for just under 50%?




That's what the smith in town was willing to offer you.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 10, 2006)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> In this campaign, the PC's will not have much opportunity to convert treasure you find into specific magic items that you would like to have through selling or buying items in big cities. Nor will you have time to fabricate your own magic items. To overcome this problem, the campaign includes an aggressive distribution of magic treasures. In this adventure, your PC's shouldn't need to save up to buy that _+1 Keen Flaming Greataxe_ - he/she should find it in the cold dead hands of the foe he just defeated in a hard-fought melee.



Still, in that case, it's not worth it for me to go into party-debt now for +1 damage. Maybe later, when the weapon/relative upgrade is better.


			
				Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> Jdvn1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, I suppose I'm okay with that. Since we are selling under the normal selling cost, I'd like to have the entire party's approval.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jun 10, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Still, in that case, it's not worth it for me to go into party-debt now for +1 damage. Maybe later, when the weapon/relative upgrade is better.
> Okay, I suppose I'm okay with that. Since we are selling under the normal selling cost, I'd like to have the entire party's approval.





The Smith will raise the amount he will give to 3500 gold for the lot.


----------



## Starman (Jun 10, 2006)

It's fine with me.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 13, 2006)

I'll take the 3500 and run. 

Party of 5, right? 700gp each, guys.


----------



## Starman (Jun 13, 2006)

Cha-ching!


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 13, 2006)

Wee money!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 14, 2006)

Does everyone have enough rations? I'm going to buy 20 day's worth, myself, 3 alchemist's fires, and 3 smokesticks.


----------



## Starman (Jun 14, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Does everyone have enough rations?




Thanks for the reminder. I'm always forgetting rations.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 14, 2006)

Starman said:
			
		

> Thanks for the reminder. I'm always forgetting rations.



 No way you're mooching off of me.


----------



## Starman (Jun 14, 2006)

What?! No friendly sharing with your adventuring companion?


----------



## Rhun (Jun 14, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Does everyone have enough rations? I'm going to buy 20 day's worth, myself, 3 alchemist's fires, and 3 smokesticks.






Thank the gods for Rings of Substanance. No rations for Vrogor.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 14, 2006)

Rations... it's called hunting for food


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jun 14, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Thank the gods for Rings of Substanance. No rations for Vrogor.




So Vrogor will not get hungery when the rest of the party is eating some nice cooked rabbit.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 14, 2006)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> So Vrogor will not get hungery when the rest of the party is eating some nice cooked rabbit.





Well, maybe... :-D


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 14, 2006)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Rations... it's called hunting for food



 That's slower and messier.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 14, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> "I build you new porch," offers the half-orc. "Make sturdy, strong porch."



I couldn't stop laughing.

If he accepts, I vote you get extra xp.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 14, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I couldn't stop laughing.
> 
> If he accepts, I vote you get extra xp.





I'm glad you liked. I was hoping someone would laugh.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 14, 2006)

I was hoping he'd accept it.

He seemed willing to do anything to help us against the hobgoblins, now he's asking for money?


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jun 17, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> OOC: I think, at this point, we're done with Jorr and only need to wait for Gastarn to finish up his scroll. I'm fine with fastforwarding.





It will take Gastarn a good day to copy the scroll. You could spend the rest the of the day here and Gastarn would be through with his scroll by mid day the tomorrow.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 18, 2006)

ooc: I understand that, but we have to wait for him. And seeing as how there's nothing else for us to do, I'm voting for fastforwarding.


----------



## Starman (Jun 30, 2006)

Anyone heard from YS? He's been on the site, but he hasn't posted in the game for a week now.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 30, 2006)

Starman said:
			
		

> Anyone heard from YS? He's been on the site, but he hasn't posted in the game for a week now.




The site has been awfully shifty, so maybe he's got on but had trouble with it, I know I have this week.


----------



## Starman (Jul 1, 2006)

True. 

Or maybe he's just tired of our group's antics and has given up on us.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 1, 2006)

Maybe he's yielding?

Or is that too vague?


----------



## Starman (Jul 1, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Maybe he's yielding?
> 
> Or is that too vague?


----------



## Rhun (Jul 1, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Maybe he's yielding?





None can stand before Vrogor!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 6, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> None can stand before Vrogor!



 Particularly if time stands still! 

Well, Yellow Sign has been around, just hasn't posted...


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jul 6, 2006)

Sorry People. Work and Family stuff had kept me pretty busy lately. I will get cracking on the game.   



YS


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jul 6, 2006)

Starman said:
			
		

>




No more like this.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 9, 2006)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> Sorry People. Work and Family stuff had kept me pretty busy lately. I will get cracking on the game.
> 
> 
> 
> YS



 No problem. Knowing that a) you're okay and 2) you haven't forgotten us is comforting. 

And, I didn't expect the "Calling Yellow Sign" to work.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 18, 2006)

Sorry for the slow postrate, guys, this has been a crazy week/weekend for me. Working until midnight, while trying to plan and make reservations for a bachelor party, and all the stuff that goes along with life. I'm keeping up with the story, and hopefully postrate will pick up a bit soon.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 18, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Sorry for the slow postrate, guys, this has been a crazy week/weekend for me. Working until midnight, while trying to plan and make reservations for a bachelor party, and all the stuff that goes along with life. I'm keeping up with the story, and hopefully postrate will pick up a bit soon.



Thats all right, i know what it's like to have a 'prostrate' problem


----------



## Rhun (Jul 18, 2006)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Drawing his Greataxe Delghar gives Vrogor as they near the top.





What exactly is Delghar giving Vrogor?


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 18, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> What exactly is Delghar giving Vrogor?



Liver faliure perhaps


----------



## Rhun (Jul 18, 2006)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Liver faliure perhaps





Good thing Vrogor has a great Fort save!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 19, 2006)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Thats all right, i know what it's like to have a 'prostrate' problem



 You're the source of that spam!


----------



## Yellow Sign (Aug 2, 2006)

Ferrix, 
I was looking over Coyo's character sheet and I don't see a hit point total.   


Everyone, 
To help me out during combat, if you would at the bottom of your combat posts please post the following:  *Current AC, Current Attack Bonuses and Damage, and Current Hit Points. * 

Thanks


Hey how is everyone liking the new mapping system that I am using?


YS


----------



## Starman (Aug 2, 2006)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> Everyone,
> To help me out during combat, if you would at the bottom of your combat posts please post the following:  *Current AC, Current Attack Bonuses and Damage, and Current Hit Points. *
> 
> Thanks




No problem.




			
				Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> Hey how is everyone liking the new mapping system that I am using?




I think it's great!


----------



## Rhun (Aug 2, 2006)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> To help me out during combat, if you would at the bottom of your combat posts please post the following:  *Current AC, Current Attack Bonuses and Damage, and Current Hit Points. *




I've been trying. 




			
				Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> Hey how is everyone liking the new mapping system that I am using?




Most awesome! Thank you!


----------



## Yellow Sign (Aug 2, 2006)

Rhun,
I know you've been trying! Thanks a lot!   


Hum, have our brave band of adventurers bit off more than they can chew. Will the deadly Manitcore be the death of the party? Who is that robed bugbear and where did he go? Those answers and more in our next episode!   


YS


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 2, 2006)

I think Ferrix is gone for a while.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Aug 2, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I think Ferrix is gone for a while.





It says that he was on a few minutes ago and he has been posting.


----------



## Starman (Aug 2, 2006)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> Hum, have our brave band of adventurers bit off more than they can chew.




That's not possible for Gastarn. 



			
				Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> Will the deadly Manitcore be the death of the party?




Ha! He has no clue who he just pissed off!



			
				Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> Who is that robed bugbear and where did he go?




Looks to me as though he was running from the mighty mage. His reputation is spreading. 



			
				Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> Those answers and more in our next episode!




No need to wait for any answers. Gastarn has them all.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 2, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I think Ferrix is gone for a while.




Just spotty and slow.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 2, 2006)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> Hum, have our brave band of adventurers bit off more than they can chew. Will the deadly Manitcore be the death of the party? Who is that robed bugbear and where did he go? Those answers and more in our next episode!




If that Manticore mention's Vrogor's ale, that wacky half-orc will smite him down quick!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 2, 2006)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Just spotty and slow.



 Oh, right.

The explanation:
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=170184


----------



## Yellow Sign (Aug 2, 2006)

Jdvn1 and Lord_Raven88,

Did you want to still do your posted actions or do something different?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 2, 2006)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> Hum, have our brave band of adventurers bit off more than they can chew. Will the deadly Manitcore be the death of the party? Who is that robed bugbear and where did he go? Those answers and more in our next episode!





			
				Starman said:
			
		

> That's not possible for Gastarn.
> 
> Ha! He has no clue who he just pissed off!
> 
> ...



The bugbear probably left because he just got annoyed at Gastarn's ego. There wasn't enough space in the building for all of it.


			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> If that Manticore mention's Vrogor's ale, that wacky half-orc will smite him down quick!



If the Manticore mentions Vrogor's ale, and the half-orc kills him in a single round, Enala will buy Vrogor a barrel of ale.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 2, 2006)

Same action, added a yell to try to prevent Gastarn's death.

Thanks!


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 2, 2006)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> Jdvn1 and Lord_Raven88,
> 
> Did you want to still do your posted actions or do something different?



Same action is fine by me, once we've dealt with the foes at hand Delghar will do his best to help the others.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 3, 2006)

What would be the DC for Vrogor to charge across the courtyard, leap into the air, catch hold of the roof of the building the manticore is on with his free hand, and pull himself up next to the creature?

Is that even feasible?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 3, 2006)

You'd at least provoke an AoO...


----------



## Rhun (Aug 3, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You'd at least provoke an AoO...




Vrogor is in a rage...that wouldn't even occur to him. I figure there would have to be a Jump Check, and probably a Str Check to pull himself up.

If he can't get to the manticore, he'll probably just go after the bugbear...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 3, 2006)

Probably a Climb check to pull himself up (if no ranks, Str - ACP).

I'm not even sure you have a straight line to charge--the manticore looks to be blocked by a wall. Though you know it's there.

I'm curious as to what that bugbear is doing. Buffing? Polymorphing? Summoning? Teleporting?


----------



## Yellow Sign (Aug 3, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Vrogor is in a rage...that wouldn't even occur to him. I figure there would have to be a Jump Check, and probably a Str Check to pull himself up.
> 
> If he can't get to the manticore, he'll probably just go after the bugbear...




While he couldn't charge, Vrogor could move and then try a jump and climb check to get on the roof with the Manitcore. Though he would need to have his hands free. If he had a weapon in one hand there would be a modifier to his climb check. And the Manticore might get a AOO as he climbed up too. 


YS


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 3, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> What would be the DC



Hm? What's the Jump/Climb check? How high is it? What kind of wall is it?


----------



## Yellow Sign (Aug 3, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hm? What's the Jump/Climb check? How high is it? What kind of wall is it?





Ok, 
Vrogor has a movement of 30 feet. He could move to the wall of the building that the manticore is on and then attempt to climb the wall to get on the roof. DC 20 Climb check. Though the wall is 10 foot tall so he would need to expend 40 feet of moment to get to the top and on the roof. So with a move (30') and a move (30') and a successful climb he would still be on the wall and would have to wait until next turn to complete his climb up and on the roof. He would also need both hands free to climb. 

YS


----------



## Rhun (Aug 3, 2006)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> While he couldn't charge, Vrogor could move and then try a jump and climb check to get on the roof with the Manitcore. Though he would need to have his hands free. If he had a weapon in one hand there would be a modifier to his climb check. And the Manticore might get a AOO as he climbed up too.





Okay, that makes sense. I'll have to think about it! And I didn't mean "charge" as in the "charge action." I guess I should have said "move" across the courtyard...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 3, 2006)

I want to see Vrogor climb up there and then the manticore get scared of him and jump down.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 3, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I want to see Vrogor climb up there and then the manticore get scared of him and jump down.




You just want to see a raging half-orc leap through the air to try and spear a manticore with his greatsword!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 4, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> You just want to see a raging half-orc leap through the air to try and spear a manticore with his greatsword!



 That's very true. I can't deny that.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Aug 17, 2006)

Just waiting on Ferrix to post Coyo's action for this round. 


YS

*Edit:*
Oh!, it looks Ferrix will be away for a bit. I will run Coyo until he returns.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Sep 5, 2006)

Due to the reasons detailed in this post I'm going to have to pull out of this game.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 6, 2006)

Yow. Um. That sucks, LR.

YS, are you going to NPC the character or do you want to recruit someone?


----------



## Rhun (Sep 6, 2006)

Yeah, because a cleric is most definitely needed, especially if Enala is going to be failing her Reflex Saves.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 6, 2006)

Hey, that was a fluke!  Stupid bugbear.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Sep 7, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yow. Um. That sucks, LR.
> 
> YS, are you going to NPC the character or do you want to recruit someone?




Dang that does suck! Sorry about that LR.   

What do you guys want to do? I could NPC or recruit as needed. 

YS


----------



## Starman (Sep 8, 2006)

I would NPC for now until you can recruit a replacement. Most likely, the new player will want to play their own character, so Delghar can die a glorious death, sacrificing himself so that Gastarn can go on.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Sep 8, 2006)

Jdvn1, 

Can you post in the title of this thread, that I am recruiting one player please. 


Ok I am looking for one player to either take over the dwarf cleric, Delghar, or bring in your own character. 


YS


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 8, 2006)

Presto!


----------



## ByteRynn (Sep 8, 2006)

Ooh! ME! I like playing clerics!  I want to play in Red Hand of Doom!

Dhelgar looks fun to play too.  I would be willing to pick up where LR left off.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 8, 2006)

I can throw up a quick lvl 5 human cleric. I have a lvl 15 that I can dummy down to lvl 5 easy. Give me a day or two and I can post something up. 

Or I can bring in a bard/druid combo from one of my other games that got 'X'd. 
Nira Cydatell
[sblock=Background]WIP[/sblock][sblock=Description]
Nira Cytadell stands at about 5’7”, has brown skin with high almost elven like check 
bones and has rich honey colored oval eyes. Her long dark hair runs down to the middle of 
back, has a rich brown hue to it and is complimented with vibrant sandy streaks of blond 
running randomly though out it. Her shirt and trousers are simple and earth toned matched 
with a light dark green cloak to help protect her from the elements. She caries a small 
light satchel fitted comfortably over of her shoulder and under her cloak with her Savior’s
 Holy symbol tied loosely around her neck in a silk chain. The only noticeable means of 
protecting herself is a hand carved master worked bow that is either carried across her 
back or in her hand and a small beautifully carved dagger that is worn on her left hip.[/sblock][sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
[B]Name[/B]: Nira Cydatell 
[B]Class[/B]: Druid 3 / Bard 2   [B]Age[/B]: 24
[B]Race[/B]: Human               [B]Height[/B]: 5' 6"
[B]Size[/B]: Medium              [B]Weight[/B]: 120 lbs
[B]Gender[/B]: Female 		 [B]Eyes[/B]: Sandy
[B]Alignment[/B]: Neautral Good  [B]Hair[/B]: Dirty & Bright Blond
[B]Deity[/B]: Mieklikki          [B]Skin[/B]: Light Brown

[B]Class & Racial Traits:
Character Level           Human[/B] 
1 Feat at First Level      1 Free Feat at 1st Level 
1 Feat at Third Level     +4 Skills points at 1st Level
+1 Ability Modifier       +1 Skill point at each additional level      

[B]Druid                     Bard[/B]
Animal Companion          Bardic Knowledge
Nature Sense              Bardic Music (2xDay)
Wild Empathy (+6)         Countersong
Woodland Stride           Fascinate 
Trackless Step            Inspire Courage +1
                          Inspire Competence +2 

[B]Str[/B]: 10 (+0)   [B]Level[/B]: 6     [B]XP[/B]: 17481
[B]Dex[/B]: 14 (+2)   [B]BAB[/B]: +3      [B]HP[/B]: 27 (3d8+2d6)
[B]Con[/B]: 10 (+0)   [B]Grapple[/B]: +3  [B]Dmg Red[/B]: -/-
[B]Int[/B]: 12 (+1)   [B]Speed[/B]: 30'   [B]Spell Res[/B]: -
[B]Wis[/B]: 17 (+3)   [B]Init[/B]: +2     [B]Spell Save[/B]: - 
[B]Cha[/B]: 16 (+3)   [B]ACP[/B]: -0      [B]Spell Fail[/B]: 10%

       [B]Base Armor Shld  Dex Size Nat Misc Total
Armor[/B]:  10   +4    +0   +2  +0   +0   +0   16
[B]Touch[/B]: 13    Flat-Footed: 12

      [B]Base Mod Misc Total
Fort[/B]:  3   +0   +1   +4
[B]Ref[/B]:   4   +2   +1   +7
[B]Will[/B]:  6   +3   +1   +10

[B]Armor           Bonus Dex ACP ASF  Weight  Cost[/B]
St. Leather +1,  +4   +6   0  10%  15lbs  1765gp
Leafweave (RoW)

[B]Weapon          Attack Damage Critical Range Weight Cost [/B] 
C. Shortbow,MW    +6    1d6     x3     70ft  2 lbs  375gp
Scimitar, MW     +4    1d6   18-20x2  10ft  4 lbs  310gp


[B]Equipment                   Cost / Weight[/B]
Explorers outfit x1        (10 gp / 12 lb)
Flint & Steel              (1 gp / 0 lb)
Holy Symbol (Silver)       (25 gp / 0 lb)
Belt Pouch                 (1 gp / .5 lb)
Potion, Cure Light x2      (100 gp / 0 lb)
Potion, Pro. From Evil x2  (100 gp / 0 lb)
Potion, Remove Fear x1     (50 gp / 0 lb)
Cloak of Charisma +2       (4000 gp / 0 lb)
Vest of Resistamce +1      (1000 gp / 0 lb)
Bag of Holding I           (2500 gp / 0 lb)
[B]Masterwork Instruments[/B]:
      Fiddle: Increases the save for Charm & Fear by +1 
      Harp: Targets 1 additional creature w/ Fasinate & Inspire Greatness
      Lute: +1 caster level for bardic music effects 
      Mandolin: Increases attack +1, decreases damage & saves -1
      Drum: Increase damage +1, decreases saves -1

[B]Total Gold Spent[/B]: 10229
[B]Total Gold Remaining[/B]: 100

[B]Current Capacity[/B]: Light (30)
[B]Carry Capacity[/B]: [B]Light[/B]: 0 – 33 [B]Med[/B].: 34 – 66 [B]Heavy[/B]: 67 – 100 
                [B]Lift[/B]: 200 [B]Drag[/B]: 500
[B]Languages[/B]: Druidic, Common, & Elven 

[B]Feats[/B]: (4)
Versatile Performer (Vocals), Ashbound, Greenbound Summoning 

[B]Skill Points[/B]: 57 [B]Max Ranks[/B]: 8   
Skills                Abil Ranks Mod Misc Total
Appraise              Int    0   +1         1
Balance               Dex    0   +2         2
Bluff                 Cha    0   +3         3
Climb                 Str    0    0         0
Concentration         Con    8   +0         8
Craft                 Int    0   +1         1
Decipher Script       Int    0   +1         1
Diplomacy             Cha    0   +3         3
Disable Device        Dex    0   +2         2
Disguise              Cha    0   +3         3
Escape Artist         Dex    0   +2         2
Forgery               Int    0   +1         0
Gather Information    Cha    0   +3         3
Handle Animal         Cha    5   +3         8
Heal                  Wis    5   +3         8
Hide                  Dex    0   +2         2
Intimidate            Cha    0   +3         3
Jump                  Str    0   0          0
Knowledge (Nature)    Int    7   +1    +2   10 
Knowledge (Bardic)    Int    5   +1   +3    9
Listen                Wis    4   +3         7
Move Silently         Dex    4   +2         6
Open Lock             Dex    0   +2         2
Perform (Strings)     Cha    8   +3    +2   13
Perform (Vocals)      Cha    8   +3    +2   13 ** Versatile Performer Bonus
Profession            Wis    0   +3         3 
Ride                  Dex    0   +2         2 
Search                Int    0   +1         1
Sense Motive          Wis    0   +3         3
Sleight of Hand       Dex    0   +2         2
Spellcraft            Int    0   +1         1
Spot                  Wis    5   +3         8
Survival              Wis    5   +3    +2   10
Swim                  Str    0   0          0
Tumble                Dex    0   +2         2
Use Magic Device      Cha    0   +3         3
Use Rope              Dex    0   +2         2

[B]Bard [/B] (DAYxTOTAL) [B]Base DC[/B]: 13 + Spell Level [B]Bonus Spells Per Day[/B]: +3
[B]0 Level[/B] (6x5)    [B]1st Level[/B] (3x2)
Read Magic       Inpirational Boost 
Detect Magic     Charm Person
Resistance      
Mage Hand
Light
Ghost Sound

[B]Druid Base DC[/B]: 13 + Spell Level [B]Bonus Spells[/B]: +3
[B]0 Level [/B] (7)      [B]1st Level [/B] (5)        [B]2nd Level [/B] (4)
Dawn x1           Snake Swiftness x1    Summon Swarm x2
Create Water x2   Entagnle x2     Snake Swiftness, Legion x2
Resize x2         Cure Light x2   
Flare x1
P. Food & Dr x1

Lyric (Eagle) 
[B]HD[/B]: 3d8+3 (25) [B]Initiative[/B]: +3 [B]Speed[/B]: 10 ft (2 squares) [B]Fly[/B]: 80ft Average (40 squares) 
[B]AC[/B]: 17 ([B]Dex[/B] +3, [B]Nat[/B] +2, [B]Size[/B] +0, [B]Dodge[/B] +1) [B]Touch[/B]: 14 [B]FF[/B]: 13 
[B]Base Attack/Grapple[/B]: +2 / -2 [B]Space/Reach[/B]: 5ft / 5ft
[B]Attack[/B]: Talon +3 melee (1d6) 
[B]Full Attack[/B]: 2x Talon +3 melee (1d6) 
& 1x Bite -2 melee (1d6) 
[B]Abilities[/B]: [B]Str [/B] 11 ; [B]Dex[/B] 16 ; [B]Con[/B] 12 ; [B]Int[/B] 2 ; [B]Wis[/B] 14 ; [B]Cha[/B] 6 
[B]Saves[/B]: [B]Fort[/B]: 3, [B]Ref[/B]: 5 , [B]Will[/B]: 2, [B]CR[/B]: 1 
[B]Special Qualities[/B]: Low-Light Vision 
[B]Skills & Feats[/B]: Listen +2 & Spot +14, Weapon Finese & Dodge
[B]Tricks Known (8)[/B]: Attack, Down, Come, Heel, Defend, Seek, Track, & Stay
```
[/sblock][sblock=Greenbound Summoning Template] *Greenbound Creature*
In the crumbling Siluvanedenn ruins of Telardon, powerful and ancient magical energies seep 
from an unknown number of buried arcane treasures. These energies transform hapless creatures
near by into plantlike beings of great strength. A greenbound creature looks much like it
did before transformation, although certain changes are apparent. The creature's flesh has 
been replaced by pulpy wood and thickly corded creepers, and tiny branches stick out from 
its torso, arms, and legs. Any feathers, hair, or fur is once had have been replaced by some 
combination of green vines, moss, and leaves. Greenbound Creatures speak any languages they 
knew before transformation, although their voices are now deep and gravelly.

"Greenbound Creature" is an acquired template that can be added to any animal, fey, giant, 
humanoid, monstrous humanoid, or vermin (hereafter referred to as the base creature). A 
greenbound creature uses all the base creature's statistics and special abilities expect as 
noted here:

*Size and Type*: The creatures type changes to plant with the appropriate augmented subtype. 
Do not recalculate base attack bonus, base saves, or skill points. Size is unchanged.
*Hit Dice*: change all current Hit Dice to d8's.
Armor Class: A greenbound creature's natural armor bonus improves by 6 over that of the base 
creature.
*Attack*: A greenbound creature retains all the attacks of the base creature and also gains a 
slam attack if it didn't have one. If the base creature can use weapons, the greenbound 
creature retains this ability. A greenbound creature fighting without weapons uses either 
its slam attack or its primary natural weapon (if it has any). A greenbound creature armed 
with a weapon uses either its slam attack or a weapon, as it desires.
*Full Attack*: A greenbound creature has a slam attack. If the base creature does not have this 
attack form, use the appropriate damage value from the table below according to the 
greenbound creature's size. A creature that has other kinds of natural weapons retains 
its old damage or uses the appropriate, value from the table below.

*Size______________Base Damage*
Fine-------------------1
Diminutive-------------1d2
Tiny-------------------1d3
Small------------------1d4
Medium----------------1d6
Large------------------1d8
Huge------------------2d6
Gargantuan------------2d8
Colossal---------------4d6


*Special Attacks*: A greenbound creature retains all the special attacks of the base creature 
and gains those described below:
*Spell-Like Abilities*: At will--entangle, pass without trace, speak with plants; 1/day--wall 
of thorns. Caster level equals greenbound creature's character level; save DC 10 + spell 
level + greenbound creature's Charisma modifier.
*Special Qualities*: A greenbound creature retains all the special qualities of the base 
creature and gains those descripted below:
*Damage Reduction (Ex)*: A greenbound creature has damage reduction 10/magic and slashing. A 
greenbound creature's natural weapons are treated as magical weapon for the purpose of 
overcoming damage reduction.
*Fast Healing (Ex)*: A greenbound creature heals 3 points of damage each round so long as it 
has at least 1 hit point. If reduced to 0 or fewer hit points, It is slain. 
*Grapple Bonus (Ex)*: The thorny hooks on a greenbound creature's hand and feats grant it a +4 
bonus on grapple checks.
*Resistance to Cold and Electicity (Ex)*: A greenbound creature gains resistance 10 to cold 
and electricity.
*Tremorsense (Ex)*: Greenbound creatures can automatically sense the location of anything 
within 60 feet that is in contact with the ground.
Abilities: Increase from the Base creature as following: Str +6, Dex +2, Con +4, Cha +4.
*Skills*: *A greenbound creature gains a +16 racial bonus on Hide and Move Silently checks 
made in forested areas.
*Environment*: Any forests.
*Organizitation*: Same as the base creature.
Challenge Rating: Same as the base creature +2.
*Treasure*: Standard.
*Alignment*: Same as the base creature.
*Advancement*: By character class or as base creature.
*Level Adjustment*: Same as the base creature +8.[/sblock][sblock=Character Progression & PrC Green Whisperer (Dragon Mag)]
	
	



```
[B]Char Level Class Level Class Adjustments[/B]
 6   Green  Wh     1   Bardic Knowledge, Bardic Music, [I]Song of the Heart*[/I]
 7   Green  Wh     2 
 8   Green  Wh     3   Soothe The Savage Beast, Wis +1
 9   Green  Wh     4   [I]*Music of Growth[/I]
 10  Green  Wh     5   Green Ear
[I]*Devotes Projected Feat selection[/I]

[B]Ability Descriptions[/B]
[B]Bardic Knowledge[/B]: Green Whisperer levels stack with bards in determining max 
bonus, but only when making checks that have something involving plants, animals, the 
elements, or items associated with these topics. 
[B]Bardic Music[/B]: Green Whisperer levels stack with bards in determining abilities,
duration and so on. 
[B]Spells Per Day[/B]: Green Whisperer levels stack with bards and druids in 
determining the amount of spells known and spells per day. They gain additional spells as if 
they gained a level in each class but gain no other abilities from the druid class. 
[B]Song of the Heart[/B]: Increases the effects of all bardic 'Inspire' songs by +1.
Soothe The Savage Beast: Animals & Magical beasts suffer a -2 to saves against
Fascinate, suggestion, and mass suggestion.
[B]Music of Growth[/B]: You grant a +4 enhancement bonus to Str & Con scores of
every creature of the animal or plant type within 30ft. Counts as a daily use of bardic 
music 
[B]Green Ear[/B]: Mind affecting bardic music abilities effects creatures of the plant
type. 
[/sblock]
```

I'll post both and you can decide what would be a better fit. Thanks!

-Blood


----------



## Waylander the Slayer (Sep 12, 2006)

*Coltaine Rehazar- Cleric of Pelor*

Thank you for your time and consideration. I would love to play in this campaign as well. I am submitting Coltaine, Cleric of Pelor aspring to be a Lion of Brindol ( Radiant Servant of Pelor PrC if allowed by the GM). I am going to keep this brief and will fully flush out the character if selected.

*Background* 

[sblock] I have felt the calling from an early age;for the sun is the source of all nourishment, all that is good. Being the youngest, I have always felt the burden to follow in the footsteps of my father and my brothers - to become a farmer, to till the soil, to nourish and protect our farm and land near Drellin's Ferry. But my calling, the tug in my soul, pulled me away from the farm and took me to Brindol in the hopes of being a Lion of Brindol. It is here that I have learned the ways of the Shining One, the Sun Father and learned of the numerous sacrifices made by those that follow his will and his teachings. 

But what are aspirations? faith? If one cannot protect loved ones? What will my faith matter if my family and friends are slaughtered by the maurauding Kulkor Zhul? I return now to the place of my birth, in the hope of saving those I love. May Pelor and Mayeheine guide my way. [/sblock]

*Stat Block* 

[sblock]						
0: Male Human(Bakluni) Clr5;						
"Medium Humanoid; CR 5;
HD 5d8+10; hp 38;
Init +0; Spd 30 ft/x4;
AC 10 touch 10, flat-footed 10;
Base Atk/Grapple +3/+3;

AL NG; SV Fort +6, Ref +1, Will +7;
Str 10(+0), Dex 10(+0), Con 14(+2), Int 12(+1), Wis 17(+3), Cha 12(+1);
Skills: Concentration¹ +10, Diplomacy¹ +8, Heal¹ +11, Knowledge (history) +3, Knowledge (religion) +9, Profession (Farmer) +4.

Domains: Sun, Healing

Feats: • Extra Turning
• Augment Healing
• Domain Spontaneity(Sun)"	
[/sblock]					

*Appearance and personality* 
[sblock]
Coltaine is 5ft 9 inches tall and of average build. He is dark skinned with short hair which has been cropped close. He has amber colored eyes and has a small star like scar on his cheek. He is effacious, warm and a caring person but can tend to be too firm when it comes to his faith and overall outlook.
[/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 13, 2006)

I would enjoy taking over Dhelgar.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 13, 2006)

Not to dismiss any of the work anyone has put into a character concept, but I would love to see someone pick up Delghar where LR left off...if only because Del and Vrogor and friends and drinking companions. Just my 2 coppers.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 28, 2006)

Anyone know what happened to Yellow Sign? I really wanted to slay some more goblinoids!!!


----------



## Starman (Sep 30, 2006)

Have you seen this person?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 24, 2006)

Over a month since YS has been around!


----------



## Rhun (Oct 24, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Over a month since YS has been around!





Another one bites the dust, it would seem. It is most unfortunate...I was enjoying this game. I was so excited when Vrogor slew that minotaur in a single blow! The stuff legends are made of.


----------



## Dirk (Oct 24, 2006)

I would be more than happy to take over the current cleric. In fact I would be very very happy to do so. I dont mind putting in some time reading the game to date and trying to rp the same as raven. I would be able to and this is my goal to post once a day. I am a Jesus freak (DC talk joke) so it might be hard on sundays but ill try and more than likely be able to vote. i know i only have a few posts on this site but ive been playing dnd for about 2 years and pbp for a while now on various websites. This would be my first enworld game. THANKS


----------



## Starman (Oct 24, 2006)

Unfortunately, Dirk, our DM has been AWOl for awhile.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 25, 2006)

Yeah, YS is our GM... unless you want to GM this game, Dirk.


----------



## Dirk (Oct 25, 2006)

no thanks but thanks for asking. hmmm... any idea where he went? or if someone else will step up?


----------



## Dirk (Oct 26, 2006)

well if he shows up or someone steps up hit me with a pm and ill be happy to jump in. Thanks


----------

